

Solr: The Most Important Open Source Project You’ve Never Heard Of - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/open-source/solr-the-most-important-open-source-project-youve-never-heard-of/

======
davidy123
I've switched from Solr to ElasticSearch. They're very similar, but ES is
easier to maintain and has some nice additional features. They are both based
on Lucene and are both fantastic projects.

------
grinnick
I find it hard to believe that there are many devs out there who are
interested in search yet have never heard of Solr.

~~~
ohjeez
You can be interested in open source and not know about it. (Especially if
you're thinking, "Wait, _this_ is one of the most in-demand skills?! Maybe I
should find out about it!")

